# RapidShare Folders



## shwetanshu (Dec 7, 2005)

> NEW: Create your own interactive directories with any RapidShare-files you want. The biggest advantage is that your users can instantly see if all files are available for download or not. You may create as many folders as you want. Even sub-folders are possible. You can also protect your folders and sub-folders with a password. Of course you can edit your folders at anytime. This service is completely for free!
> 
> * Whats the sense?
> Think about it like a photo-album for files. You add all files you want and your users can browse the album. Furthermore they can instantly see if all files are still available on RapidShare.
> ...


Source


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, i heard this news a while ago, its a good feature for photos especially for those who hate  ZIP


----------



## ferrarif50 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey

Thats cool. But Rapidshare's waiting time to get the  download link sucks!

Check out this:
StreamUpload.com



> StreamUpload is a comprehensive full fledged anonymous file upload service and file hosting system. Upload and download hassle free, with zero waiting time and with no cover up and pop-up ads.
> 
> - Upload up to 50 MB!
> - Get direct download link to your uploaded file.
> ...



No waiting time, download manager support, resume broken downloads and all these for free?


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 18, 2005)

I PREFER www.megaupload.com.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 18, 2005)

megaupload sucks. They have the waiting time + slow download speed.

Rapidshare has got much faster download speeds.


----------



## ferrarif50 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh..rapidshare's and megaupload's waiting time and download speed sucks big time. I would prefer streamupload.com or storeandserve.com. Moreover streamupload even allows you to resume broken downloads. (It actually gives a direct link to the stored file).


----------



## neerajvohra (Dec 19, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> megaupload sucks. They have the waiting time + slow download speed.
> 
> Rapidshare has got much faster download speeds.


yes agree with you mate........download speed is too low....

i prefer rapidshare......and its gud to see rapidshare improving a lot....i like the folder option......though i am also using a premium account..get the max speed to download.....


----------



## q3_abhi (Dec 19, 2005)

Have anyone heard bout E-snips??

www.esnips.com

It provides 1 GB space for uploading.

It absolutely free.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 19, 2005)

whenever i try to download a 30 MB file from rapidshare in opera, at around 10 MB it gets an error and does not resume.
What could be the problem?


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey thanks for that link i really liked it

Esnips is really good...

regards.......


----------



## godsownman (Dec 20, 2005)

By the way, What is the waiting time for ???

And what is the max one can got to.

Regards


----------

